# M2 blk



## cody12 (Feb 19, 2017)

I had the opportunity to pick up a mint black M2 with a non ribbed bezel. I'd never seen one before. Are they collectable? How rare are they? BTW I bought it. Tell me I didn't waste my money.


----------



## Offgridled (Feb 20, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Blk M2 centurion*

You [email protected]@


----------



## scout24 (Feb 20, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Blk M2 centurion*

You know the rule... Pics! I'm going to combine this with your thread in Flashlight Collecting, as it's more appropriate for there.


----------



## AR_Shorty (Feb 20, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Blk M2 centurion*

We need pics to confirm whether you scored! :naughty:


----------

